# Vortex viper hd15x50 binoculars



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

the title says it all! these are in immaculate condition. got them only 8 months ago and used very little. i have all the original packaging also. asking 500. call or text 801-717-8367


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Mind if I ask why you're selling? I've been interested in the viper hd for a while, but always looking for more reviews.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm just upgrading to the razors is all. I've been really happy with all of my vortex optics.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will chime in that these are some sweet bino's and a good price.

I have picked up a half dozen Vortex products in the last year and have been happy with every single one. Recruited a few people as well and I know they are happy.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> I will chime in that these are some sweet bino's and a good price.
> 
> I have picked up a half dozen Vortex products in the last year and have been happy with every single one. Recruited a few people as well and I know they are happy.


 +1!!! 
Love the signature


----------

